# Photo Tourny: Flowers in an Abstract Art Form



## tidyboy21 (Apr 16, 2008)

The theme is, Flowers in an Abstract Art Form. Please, don't just go out in your gardens and think "oh, there’s a flower" and quickly take a picture of it. Explore it from all angles; try using a very narrow depth of field, look for punchy colours, etc. Good luck everyone!

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1024x768
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

--------------------------------------------------------

My entry:


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you think this would be Ok? 

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/2.jpg


----------



## tidyboy21 (Apr 16, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Do you think this would be Ok?



Yea, thats fine. Great shot, love the angle.


----------



## Punk (Apr 16, 2008)

http://static3.bareka.com/photos/medium/9333902.jpg


----------



## Ben (Apr 16, 2008)

Would this work for you tidy?

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Picture018-1.jpg


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 16, 2008)

tidyboy21 said:


> Yea, thats fine. Great shot, love the angle.



Alright, Thanks man!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Apr 16, 2008)

... well damnit. It's just entering spring for me. Most of the snow is gone and such, but I guess I could take a peek at what I took from last year.

Hah, here we go. I'll try this one again since it's more abstract than the others, I think... Just let me know if it fits or not?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1000.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this would fit.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Garden/IMGP8204.jpg





Bob


----------



## Egon (Apr 16, 2008)

http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/8822/underoi5.png




Nooooo I lost the big version of this one..


----------



## Punk (Apr 16, 2008)

vroom_skies said:


> I'm pretty sure this would fit.
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Garden/IMGP8204.jpg
> 
> ...



Haven't you already used it?


----------



## Ben (Apr 16, 2008)

Hyper_Kagome said:


> ... well damnit. It's just entering spring for me. Most of the snow is gone and such, but I guess I could take a peek at what I took from last year.
> 
> Hah, here we go. I'll try this one again since it's more abstract than the others, I think... Just let me know if it fits or not?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1000.jpg



Haven't you used that one already?


----------



## 4NGU$ (Apr 16, 2008)

im in 
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/IMG_7338copy-1.jpg


----------



## speedyink (Apr 16, 2008)

Why do these things always get posted while I'm at work??

I'll use this one for now

http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs9/i/2006/033/d/b/The_Bee_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Apr 16, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but both Vroom_Skies and myself can still use these images as long as:

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
*- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.*

... they DIDN'T win in a previous competition.


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 16, 2008)

^^Agreed^^

However, I've won a flower tourny before lol. 
Honestly I don't remember if this was the shot, but I don't have a problem changing it.

Bob


----------



## Ben (Apr 16, 2008)

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but both Vroom_Skies and myself can still use these images as long as:
> 
> New Rules:
> - No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
> ...



Dang...I've been living by the wrong rules my entire stay! oh noes  Though I still think you should only be able to use one picture only one time. But that's just me...


----------



## Punk (Apr 16, 2008)

Ben said:


> Dang...I've been living by the wrong rules my entire stay! oh noes  Though I still think you should only be able to use one picture only one time. But that's just me...



I second that because the spirit of the tourny isn't to win, but to show your best pictures


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Apr 16, 2008)

That IS my best flower picture from lat year. If I were to go out and take a picture of a flower... well... I'd find nothing to photograph...


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 16, 2008)

Bleh, why not...  I had my Panasonic handy so I ran outside and snapped a picture of the local Dogwoods.  It didn't do quite what I'd hoped it would, so not as abstract as I wanted.  Heh, but I'm tired (and lazy) and don't feel like trying more


----------



## subtle (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is mine....






http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Flower4aa.jpg


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 16, 2008)

He's alive!


----------



## subtle (Apr 16, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> He's alive!



Hehe... you're always first!!
I follow all(most) that's happening here 
Just sometimes too busy or too late to put something here..... 
Although I'm voting in all tournys!!


----------



## 4NGU$ (Apr 16, 2008)

yay subtle 

hiya 

nice pic too


----------



## Irishwhistle (Apr 16, 2008)

If you've got room:


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 16, 2008)

subtle said:


> Hehe... you're always first!!
> I follow all(most) that's happening here
> Just sometimes too busy or too late to put something here.....
> Although I'm voting in all tournys!!



To post a picture?
You're like lurking in the shadows then, waiting to strike


----------



## MBGraphics (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like I missed this one too 
Man it sucks having these things start while im in school


----------



## Ben (Apr 17, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> If you've got room:



wouldn't you be the 12th?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Apr 17, 2008)

Ben said:


> wouldn't you be the 12th?



Maybe... in fact probably.  I was busy working hard until 3 something and then it was too late.


----------



## subtle (Apr 17, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> To post a picture?
> You're like lurking in the shadows then, waiting to strike



You know... need to find few that I like and that are ok for the theme, select one from them, open photobucket, try 10 passwords (didn't use it for so long that don't remember) upload the picture, then upload another two because they might be better, spend 10 minutes to finally decide that the first one was the best, post it up....

.... and find out that I did the counting wrong and my picture is 11th on the !*/?!^&$ list!!!!


----------



## Punk (Apr 17, 2008)

We can have 12 people  not a big deal  but not 20 people lol. That'll be too much to vote


----------



## Irishwhistle (Apr 17, 2008)

Punk said:


> We can have 12 people  not a big deal  but not 20 people lol. That'll be too much to vote


 
Tidy didn't seem to think so.  Oh well, I'll just have to wait till next time.


----------

